

Website coded without mouse or keyboard - ThomPete
http://www.carlwalker.me/

======
catshirt
from the page source

\---

<!-- Hello, thank you for viewing my source. Throughout my page I express my
inability to use my hands due to RSI. Now, some of you may be wondering how I
was able to create a webpage with such a severe condition, well, I will try
and explain.

I have been a web designer and developer for over 10 years now, and when I was
first diagnosed in February of 2010, I was enjoying university and acting as a
freelance web designer. Unfortunately, as I mentioned, the RSI has left me
with very little use of my hands. But thankfully there is a program which
translates my speech to text. This is called Dragon NaturallySpeaking.

With the use of NaturallySpeaking and Aptana Studio editor, I was able to
spell out each letter of the source code below. This process took over two
weeks to complete, painstaking, but I feel worth it. As you may guess, that
way of working is fine for hobby use but is terrible for real-world
applications and still leaves me without a job.

Anyway, thank you for reading, please donate, and most importantly look after
your hands!

Carl Walker

Credits: Kindle image is directly from Amazon with minor editing. And the
icons from @lifetreetweets \-->

